# XM upgrade for BMW Sirius?



## UtahBldrBob (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Has anyone had any luck getting (Best of) XM added to their BMW Radio? I was really excited to be able to get XM's PGA Tour channel when they merged the two companies....until I called XM and was told my BMW was not compatible. My BMW of Murray (Utah) tech checked for me and was told BMW was working on an update that might fix this for me. Anyone got that update yet? 

Thank you.


----------



## Never grow old (Sep 13, 2009)

If you find one, write it up. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2007)

*XM not Sirius*

I don't know if you want to keep using Sirius, but you could look at Blitzsafe adapters. They have various products to convert sat ready bmw radios to Xm ready. I have one in my X3 and it works great. Don't know if they make one for the M3 but it's worth a look.


----------

